# cantal/cantar (pronunciación r, l)



## Nikola

¿Es el uso de la l en vez de la r considerado inculto, regional, dialectal,bárbaro u otro...cómo?
e.g. cantal=cantar veldá=verdad cielto=cierto etc. ¿Hacen Uds un juicio de valor?


----------



## flako

Nikola said:


> Es el uso de la l en vez de la r conciderado inculto, regional, dialectal,barbaro u otro...como.
> e.g. cantal=cantar velda=verdad cielto=cierto etc. Hacen Uds un juicio de valor?


 
la pronunciacion correcta es con la "r" sin embargo paises como colombia ( digo colombia porque vivo con un colombiano) pronuncian la "L" en lugar de la "r" no es inculto simplemente diferencias regionales.


----------



## Argónida

Es una característica regional, no suena inculto ni bárbaro... Simplemente a los que no estamos acostumbrados nos resulta curioso por diferente, nada más. En España creo que no se usa en ninguna parte. Es muy característico de los cubanos.


----------



## Ellouder

Como en la zona del caribe, dicen «mi amo*l*» en lugar de «mi amor». Efectivamente no es que suene mal, símplemente da pistas sobre el lugar de procedencia.

También se suele decir que hablan así los orientales, aunque no sé si eso es caricaturesco o es realmente cierto.


----------



## Jellby

Ellouder said:


> También se suele decir que hablan así los orientales, aunque no sé si eso es caricaturesco o es realmente cierto.



Creo que es más o menos cierto. En algunos idiomas (no sé ahora cuál sí y cuál no) los sonidos que nosotros representamos con "l" y "r" son alófonos, es decir, son variantes del mismo sonido (como en español las "b" de "bebé"  o las "d" de "dedo"), con lo que sus hablantes a menudo confunden los dos sonidos o tienden a pronunciar algo intermedio.


----------



## lazarus1907

Jellby said:


> Creo que es más o menos cierto. En algunos idiomas (no sé ahora cuál sí y cuál no) los sonidos que nosotros representamos con "l" y "r" son alófonos, es decir, son variantes del mismo sonido (como en español las "b" de "bebé" o las "d" de "dedo"), con lo que sus hablantes a menudo confunden los dos sonidos o tienden a pronunciar algo intermedio.


En español la ele y la erre son ambas alveolares, así que tan poco es tan descabellado que alguien las mezcle. La diferencia es que la ele es lateral y la erre es vibrante. En japonés su "ere" es alveolar lateral y vibrante al mismo tiempo, y ellos sí que tienen problemas para diferenciar ambos sonidos.


----------



## chics

La *r* japonesa es como la nuestra de pe*r*iscopio. En japonés no existe la* r* de pe*rr*o ni el sonido *l* de *l*avanda, pero no tienen grandes problemas en pronunciarlas.

 "Oriente" es muy grande. Pero ellos también hablan a veces de "Occidente", metiendo en un mismo saco las *r* -y toda la cultura- de España, Francia y Etados Unidos, por ejemplo...


----------



## chics

Nikola said:


> Es el uso de la _l_ en vez de la _r _considerado... ¿cómo?.
> e.g. cantal=cantar velda=verdad cielto=cierto etc.


 
Por aquí en el norte abemos que se pronuncia así en Cuba y en otros países de Centroamérica, pero pronunciado sin acento tropical se considera inculto.


----------



## lazarus1907

chics said:


> La *r* japonesa es como la nuestra de pe*r*iscopio. En japonés no existe la* r* de pe*rr*o ni el sonido *l* de *l*avanda, pero no tienen grandes problemas en pronunciarlas.
> 
> "Oriente" es muy grande. Pero ellos también hablan a veces de "Occidente", metiendo en un mismo saco las *r* -y toda la cultura- de España, Francia y Etados Unidos, por ejemplo...


No sé cómo de bien hablas japonés, pero no es igual que nuestra ere en periscopio, te lo aseguro. Se parece bastante, pero además es lateral.

Y no estoy generalizando: Hablo y escribo un poco de japonés y he estado en Japón practicando.


----------



## Nikola

¿Así que se considera regional sin prejuicio alguno?
Me refiero a los nativos que hablan así.


----------



## flako

Nikola said:


> ¿Así que se concidera regional sin prejuicio alguno?
> Me refiero a los nativos que haban así.


 
Sin prejuicio alguno... depende de cada region


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

La sustitución de la *r *por la *l*,ocurre sobre todo en el español del Caribe.
En Cuba y Puerto Rico es muy común y es una característica de sus hablas,pero solo ocurre en el caso de la *r *final de sílaba.
amol por amor.
amalgo por amargo.
Pero nunca la *r *de cara o pera.



En Canarias está desapareciendo esa característica que ligaba el español de Canarias con el caribeño,pero mi abuela canaria,a veces,confundía esas letras y decía "no me acueldo",pero al menos en Canarias,no se considera 
una pronunciación prestigiosa , ha perdido vigencia y tiende a desaparecer.


----------



## richardst

Hola,

Yo soy puertorriqueño y puedo decirles que en Puerto Rico, la mayoría de las personas hablan sustituyendo la "r" por la "l", incluso en otrassílabas, no sólo la última, como en personal ("pelsonal").  A los que no están acostumbrados les puede chocar.  Eso no indica nivel social, cultural o de educación.  No obstante, cuando hay reporteros en los canales de noticias, animadores de televisión o radio, la mayoría de las veces tratan de tener una pronunciación correcta.  

De la misma manera, el echo de que nosotros sustituimos la"r" por la "l" y la "s" por la "j" (como los argentinos), no quiere decir que esa es la manera que escibimos.  Lo interesante de esto es que donde quiera que estemos, podemos identificar a la mayoría de nuestros paisanos...


----------



## SpiceMan

lazarus1907 said:


> Y no estoy generalizando: Hablo y escribo un poco de japonés y he estado en Japón practicando.


¡¡ Sí estás generalizando!! 

No, mentira, tampoco para tanto. Pero quiero comentar que aunque es verdad que los japoneses no diferencian entre r y l. Algunos _sí pueden_ pronunciar Pe*rr*o (un poco demasiado "arrastrado" e inevitablemente lateral, ¡¡pero muy parecido!!). 

Me refiero a algunas personas de los alrededores de Osaka (llamada área de Kansai) zona originaria de los famosos Yakuza. Bueno, los yakuza cuando hablan de manera prepotente, agresiva marcan *mucho* la R. (¿El castellano les sonará a discusión entre mafiosos?)

A mí mujer le dije que, para pronunciar perro, radio, etc., hable como un yakuza y no es perfecto, pero sí mucho mejor .

Igual es verdad, no entienden *para nada* la diferencia entre r/l y, ya que estamos, algo similar pasa con la j/g y f. Para los japoneses, juego y fuego son lo mismo . Jefe y fefe (?) suenan igual. Eso, sumado a que excepto la N no hay consonantes sueltas, hace que palabras que para nosotros no tienen *ninguna* similitud como Flan y Juran les suenen igual .


----------



## lazarus1907

SpiceMan said:


> ¡¡ Sí estás generalizando!!


Puede ser, pero lo que dije está basado en descripciones fonéticas de gramáticos japoneses, no mías. La "r" japonesa estándar no es la "r" española, por mucho que se parezca. Otra cosa son las variaciones regionales o "tribales". Y está claro que algunos japoneses pueden distinguir y pronunciar ambos sonidos: Yo he conocido a una señorita japonesa que hablaba español más rápido que yo.  

¿Cómo van las cosas por el imperio del Sol Naciente? Aún sigo esperando una invitación para ir a verte.


----------



## Betildus

Ellouder said:


> Como en la zona del caribe, dicen «mi amo*l*» en lugar de «mi amor». Efectivamente no es que suene mal, símplemente da pistas sobre el lugar de procedencia.
> 
> También se suele decir que hablan así los orientales, aunque no sé si eso es caricaturesco o es realmente cierto.


Aunque dé pistas, igual está mal ya que estamos hablando castellano.
Y respecto a los orientales, desconozco todas esas lenguas con "monitos" y no sé si realmente para ellos no existe la *r *o por qué les cuesta pronunciarla.



Argónida said:


> Es una característica regional, no suena inculto ni bárbaro... Simplemente a los que no estamos acostumbrados nos resulta curioso por diferente, nada más. En España creo que no se usa en ninguna parte. Es muy característico de los cubanos.


Pero de los cubanos incultos, porque los que yo conozco del ámbito turístico, no hablan así.



chics said:


> Por aquí en el norte abemos que se pronuncia así en Cuba y en otros países de Centroamérica, pero pronunciado sin acento tropical se considera inculto.


Hubo un tiempo que chateaba con centroamericanos y dejando de lado el problema de la *r*, leer costaba, ortografía pésima por eso yo no lo llamaría sólo diferente ni curioso, definitivamente *inculto*.



flako said:


> Sin prejuicio alguno... depende de cada region


Los modismos, las costumbres etc. dependen de cada región pero el castellano es castellano y la *R *existe en nuestro idioma.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

No quiero parecer radical, pero a mi me suena mal la "l" por "r". Puede que sea simplemente la falta de costumbre. Sin embargo, quizá una base para pensar en que no es lo óptimo, es lo que dijo richardst, que los reporteros o animadores de Puerto Rico mismo, tratan de pronunciar la "r", de manera "correcta".

Saludos,


----------



## Argónida

Betildus said:


> Aunque dé pistas, igual está mal ya que estamos hablando castellano.
> Y respecto a los orientales, desconozco todas esas lenguas con "monitos" y no sé si realmente para ellos no existe la *r *o por qué les cuesta pronunciarla.
> 
> 
> Pero de los cubanos incultos, porque los que yo conozco del ámbito turístico, no hablan así.
> 
> 
> Hubo un tiempo que chateaba con centroamericanos y dejando de lado el problema de la *r*, leer costaba, ortografía pésima por eso yo no lo llamaría sólo diferente ni curioso, definitivamente *inculto*.
> 
> 
> Los modismos, las costumbres etc. dependen de cada región pero el castellano es castellano y la *R *existe en nuestro idioma.


 

Vaya, Betildus, pues entonces ni me imagino lo incultos que nos debes considerar a los andaluces que no pronunciamos las "s" finales, ceceamos o seseamos todo el tiempo, aspiramos la "j"... Analfabetos perdidos, vamos.

Respecto a que los centroamericanos escriben fatal y los orientales escriben "monitos", sin comentarios.


----------



## Argónida

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola,
> 
> No quiero parecer radical, pero a mi me suena mal la "l" por "r". Puede que sea simplemente la falta de costumbre. Sin embargo, quizá una base para pensar en que no es lo óptimo, es lo que dijo richardst, que los reporteros o animadores de Puerto Rico mismo, tratan de pronunciar la "r", de manera "correcta".
> 
> Saludos,


 
Con perdón, pero a mí lo que se esfuercen en hacer los reporteros con el lenguaje normalmente me da una pista de lo que no se debe hacer. Criterios diferentes, ya...


----------



## mirx

Yo no puedo decir por todos los pueltoricenses o todos los cubanos, pero en lo personal no me parece muy culto que sustituyan la "r". Esto lo digo por que con los pocos cubanos cpn los que he hablado y unos cuantos colombianos, todos pronunciaban claramente las "r". Con exepción de un cubano ya mayor (viejo) que me dijo. "Nosotro somo del Sul".


----------



## lamartus

Hola:

Pues yo sí escucho habitualmente hablar a muchos cubanos y jamás los oí pronunciar una "r" al final de palabra. No creo que lo hagan por "incultura" como se sugiere en el hilo (en mi caso la gran mayoría de ellos son universitarios, aunque eso en estos días no sea garantía de nada). 
También transforman las "r" antes de "d" o "t" en una de esas letras dobladas. Así sonaría: gordo /goddo/ y a mí me llaman /Madta/ en lugar de Marta (no sé distinguir en este caso si es d o t, pero en todo caso es un sonido sordo que no tiene nada que ver con la r).
Para mí tiene bastante más que ver con un hablar relajado que con connotaciones educacionales. 

Yo también me como las "d" en los participios, aspiro la "s" y otra serie de cosas propias de la zona en la que vivo. Claro está que lo hago en un registro coloquial, porque si tengo que dar una conferencia nunca me oiréis nada de eso. Quizá eso pase también a los cubanos y puertorriqueños a los que decís no haber oído "l" en lugar de "r" 

Saludos para todos


----------



## richardst

Vuelvo y reitero,  en Puerto Rico, el sustituir la “r” por la “l” no es ser inculto.  Es cuestión de costumbre.  Así es que se habla en la isla . Aun así, estamos concientes de la manera correcta de cómo se pronuncia y se escribe.  Me gradué “suma cum laude” de telecomunicaciones, mi esposa tiene una maestría en ingeniería y entre nosotros hablamos así.  Si tratamos de pronunciar todo correctamente sonamos falsos… como si estuviésemos actuando en una telenovela.  De que haya gente en Puerto Rico que no sepa diferenciar la manera de cómo se escribe y se pronuncia, no lo dudo, porque personas no educadas e incultas las hay en todas partes.  Son cosas “bárbaras” que se hace con el idioma pero, culto o no, así es que se habla en mi isla, no importa donde nazcas, no importa con quien te críes.  Como dije anteriormente, no puede concientemente tratar de hablar con una pronunciación perfecta… pero, a la hora de la verdad, sigue siendo un intento y no la manera natural de cómo se habla en la isla.


----------



## rodado

Hola , no veo correcto el sustituir la " l " por la " r " pero aquí en Cuba hay Provincias como la Capital (La Habana) que si lo hacen, eso esta en dependencia de las regiones.
saludos desde Cuba 
rodado


----------



## faranji

Betildus said:


> Aunque dé pistas, igual está mal ya que estamos hablando castellano.


 
No veo diferencia cualitativa entre la pronunciación típica de los caribeños cuando cambian _erre_ final por _ele _(_vamos a hasel el amol_), y la de los chilenos cuando pronuncian la _ce_ y la _zeta_ como _ese_ (_grasias por los sapatos, me paresen bien piolas_). 

Deberían ser variantes del castellano tan válidas la una como la otra.


----------



## jaunis

El problema es que en general lo regional se asocia a lo inculto, y no por una desvalorización de lo regional per se (a veces) sino porque la "cultura" (y entiendan esas comillas como que TODO es cultura, no sólo la snob/intelectual/europea... bueno, uds entienden) nos hace leer más, hablar en otros términos, etc, y así vamos moldeando el lenguaje y perdiendo regionalismos.

Eso creo.


----------



## faranji

Ellouder said:


> También se suele decir que hablan así los orientales, aunque no sé si eso es caricaturesco o es realmente cierto.


 
Lo curioso es que a algunos orientales, como los thai y creo recordar que también a los vietnamitas, les ocurre casi lo contrario: no consiguen pronunciar la _ele_ al final de palabra y la trocan por _ene_. Si te llamas Paul, te dirán Pon.

Y tampoco se les da muy bien distinguir fonéticamente _ele_ y _erre_. Una compañera tailandesa, a la hora de deletrear un nombre, siempre me preguntaba: _¿con erre de Rondres o con ele de Loma?_


----------



## Dandee

Hola a Todos:
Al margen de las costumbres regionales; presuntas "confusiones" de pronunciación o de los sesudos análisis de los eruditos y otras yerbas, yo creo que las respuestas deben ser orientadas a las necesidades del originador del hilo, y por lo que veo, *Nikola *que es inglés/esa, quiere saber si eso de cambiar la "R" por la "L" es o no correcto. Creo que Nikola tiene el derecho a saber que es incorrecto. La "r" suena de una sola forma conococida y aceptada, con ciertas variantes de intensidad por región. Pero cambiar la "R" por la "L" en el hablar sí que está mal y no reconocerlo *está peor.*

Dandee.


----------



## lamartus

Nikola said:


> ¿Es el uso de la l en vez de la r considerado inculto, regional, dialectal,bárbaro u otro...cómo?
> e.g. cantal=cantar veldá=verdad cielto=cierto etc. ¿Hacen Uds un juicio de valor?



Estimado Dandee:
Siguiendo tu consejo me fui al principio del hilo, porque es cierto que a veces nos enmarañamos y al final no damos respuesta a la pregunta original.
Así, me encuentro con que Nikola pregunta sobre la consideración del uso de "l" en lugar de "r", pero en ningún momento pregunta si es o no correcto. Creo que en este hilo ha quedado bastante claro que es un uso regional de algunos hablantes en el lenguaje oral y a su vez hemos respondido a si consideramos o no inculto ese uso. 

Nadie, *absolutamente nadie, ha dicho que su uso* *sea correcto, *si no que nos hemos limitado a opinar sobre si hacemos juicios de valor cuando escuchamos a alguien en esa tesitura.

Por si no quedó claro reitero: nunca hice un juicio de valor a alguien que cambia la "l" por la "r", entre otras cosas porque se lo oí a muchos habaneros y entiendo que esa es su forma habitual de hablar (que no de escribir).

Gracias no obstante, Dandee, por tratar de reconducir el hilo.

Saludos a todos

P.D: "Margen" no lleva tilde pero es un error que le supongo a una mecanografía acelerada .


----------



## Mangato

Pues yo he oído a muchos andaluces pronunciar  lo contrario, R x L

"No e  sierto, mi arma? "


----------



## richardst

richardst said:


> Vuelvo y reitero, en Puerto Rico, el sustituir la “r” por la “l” no es ser inculto. Es cuestión de costumbre. Así es que se habla en la isla . Aun así, estamos concientes de la manera correcta de cómo se pronuncia y se escribe. Me gradué “suma cum laude” de telecomunicaciones, mi esposa tiene una maestría en ingeniería y entre nosotros hablamos así. Si tratamos de pronunciar todo correctamente sonamos falsos… como si estuviésemos actuando en una telenovela. De que haya gente en Puerto Rico que no sepa diferenciar la manera de cómo se escribe y se pronuncia, no lo dudo, porque personas no educadas e incultas las hay en todas partes. Son cosas “bárbaras” que se hace con el idioma pero, culto o no, así es que se habla en mi isla, no importa donde nazcas, no importa con quien te críes. Como dije anteriormente, no puede concientemente tratar de hablar con una pronunciación perfecta… pero, a la hora de la verdad, sigue siendo un intento y no la manera natural de cómo se habla en la isla.


 

CORRECCION:  QUERIA DECIR "L" POR "R" .  JAJAJA


----------



## Hotu Matua

Yo pienso que todos cargamos en mayor o menor medida con estereotipos y prejuicios de toda clase.
Para combatirlos, es necesario primero reconocerlos, aunque esto resulte doloroso y abolle nuestro prestigio personal.

En México (como creo en muchos países iberoamericanos), si un compatriota ha pasado unos pocos años viviendo en Madrid y regresa hablando como madrileño, lo consideramos pedante.
Pero si ha pasado unos pocos años en un país caribeño y regresa substituyendo el fonema /r/ por /l/, y omitiendo las /s/ al final de las sílabas, lo consideraríamos sumamente jocoso, y no petulante.
En el primer caso, la petulancia viene asociada a la suposición de que España es culta, seria y rica. En el segundo, de que el Caribe es inculto, festivo y pobre. Ambos son, obviamente, tontos pero arraigados prejuicios que parecen explicar estas percepciones.

He convivido con venezolanos que parecen avergonzarse de aspirar la /s/ al final de las sílabas, reconociéndolo como una pronunciación "incorrecta". Sin embargo, en el lenguaje vivo cotidiano todos los estratos sociales y culturales aspiran la /s/ por igual. ¿No sería más sano mentalmente aceptar plenamente esta peculiaridad como parte de la identidad nacional, y dejar de tratar de establecer una diferencia entre la pronunciación "formal" de la "informal"? ¿No acaso los argentinos pudieron formalizar el voseo? ¿No acaso el seseo quedó firmemente establecido en el habla culta de los americanos, sin vergüenzas de por medio?


----------



## Guachipem

En Canarias hay bastante gente que lo hace, pero se considera (al menos yo lo considero) como algo inculto, y lo asocio con la gente que habita en zonas rurales. Yo las distingo perfectamente, pero tengo una amiga que intercambia la "l" y "r" constantemente, y mis amigos y yo siempre nos reímos de su forma de hablar, y le decimos que vocalice. Suele decir cosas como "cardero" en vez de "caldero".


----------



## Photographe

Para responder si es correcto o incorrecto, es interesante citar a la RAE en su Diccionario Panhispánico de dudas:

" La mayoría de las dudas e inseguridades lingüísticas que tienen los hablantes nacen, precisamente, de la perplejidad que les produce encontrarse con modos de expresión distintos de los suyos. Desean saber, entonces, cuál es el uso «correcto», suponiendo, en consecuencia, que los demás no lo son.


   Pero debe tenerse siempre en cuenta que el empleo de una determinada forma de expresión resultará más o menos aceptable dependiendo de distintos factores. Así, las variedades regionales tienen su ámbito propio de uso, pero resultan anómalas fuera de sus límites. Muchos modos de expresión que no son aceptables en la comunicación formal, sea escrita u oral, se juzgan perfectamente normales en la conversación coloquial, más espontánea y, por ello, más propensa al descuido y a la laxitud en la aplicación de ciertas normas de obligado cumplimiento en otros contextos comunicativos. Muchos usos ajenos al español estándar se deben, en ocasiones, a la contaminación de estructuras de una lengua a otra que se produce en hablantes o comunidades bilingües. Y hay, en fin, formas de expresión claramente desprestigiadas por considerarse propias del habla de personas de escasa instrucción. A todo esto se añade el hecho ya comentado de la evolución lingüística, que convierte en norma usos antaño censurados y expulsa de ella usos en otro tiempo aceptados.


   Debido a la naturaleza relativa y cambiante de la norma, el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ evita conscientemente, en la mayoría de los casos, el uso de los calificativos _correcto_ o _incorrecto,_ que tienden a ser interpretados de forma categórica. Son más las veces en que se emplean expresiones matizadas, como _Se desaconseja por desusado...; No es normal hoy y debe evitarse...;_ _No es propio del habla culta_..._;_ _Esta es la forma mayoritaria y preferible, aunque también se usa...,_ etc. Como se ve, en los juicios y recomendaciones sobre los fenómenos analizados se conjugan, ponderadamente, los criterios de vigencia, de extensión y de frecuencia en el uso general culto. "

(Artículo completo en buscon.rae.es/dpdI/html/quees.htm)

Me parece que el espíritu de este artículo rescata el valor cultural regional (por cierto, *es cultura* hablar de una forma particular), y creo que una respuesta más apropiada sería: *es correcto su uso sólo en un contexto oral, coloquial y local*.

Saludos...




lamartus said:


> Estimado Dandee:
> Siguiendo tu consejo me fui al principio del hilo, porque es cierto que a veces nos enmarañamos y al final no damos respuesta a la pregunta original.
> Así, me encuentro con que Nikola pregunta sobre la consideración del uso de "l" en lugar de "r", pero en ningún momento pregunta si es o no correcto. Creo que en este hilo ha quedado bastante claro que es un uso regional de algunos hablantes en el lenguaje oral y a su vez hemos respondido a si consideramos o no inculto ese uso.
> 
> Nadie, *absolutamente nadie, ha dicho que su uso* *sea correcto, *si no que nos hemos limitado a opinar sobre si hacemos juicios de valor cuando escuchamos a alguien en esa tesitura.
> 
> ( resto borrado )


----------



## JABON

Nikola said:


> ¿Es el uso de la l en vez de la r considerado inculto, regional, dialectal,bárbaro u otro...cómo?
> e.g. cantal=cantar veldá=verdad cielto=cierto etc. ¿Hacen Uds un juicio de valor?


Hola a todos:
 ¿Cómo discutirían los de la imperial academia romana de la lengua, que dijeran que en Hispania, allá en el confín del mundo, existía un pueblo *inculto* que estaba destrozando el latín?, que lo hablan mal y que redactan peor cuando lo escriben.
   ¿Qué es lo correcto?, ¿qué es inculto? . . . que no tiene cultura o que no tiene *mi* cultura. (Casi imposible lo primero) 
¿Hay diferencias en la forma de hablar de Galicia con un madrileño o con un catalán?
 ¿Se conoce que quien habla es un chileno o un mejicano o un colombiano?

 Nunca he confundido la r con la l, pues los salvadoreños no tenemos esos matices . . . tenemos otros.

   Te voy  a *decil *una cosa, si el código se entiende, entonces,  ¡Viva la diferencia!
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

JABON said:


> ¿Se conoce que quien habla es un chileno o un mejicano o un colombiano?Saludos


 
Jabón, Jabón, Jabón: 

El nombre oficial de nuestro país es Estados Unidos Mexicanos. También se usa República Mexicana o simplemente México. Dudo que haya un mexicano que escriba su gentilicio con "j", y nos parece (al menos eso creo) rarísimo y muy curioso que la gente de otros países nos lo quiera endilgar.

Por ahí hay alguien que lo dice muy bien en su firma: "Cien millones de mexicoanos no podemos estar equivocados".


----------



## JABON

ToñoTorreón said:


> Jabón, Jabón, Jabón:
> 
> El nombre oficial de nuestro país es Estados Unidos Mexicanos. También se usa República Mexicana o simplemente México. Dudo que haya un mexicano que escriba su gentilicio con "j", y nos parece (al menos eso creo) rarísimo y muy curioso que la gente de otros países nos lo quiera endilgar.
> 
> Por ahí hay alguien que lo dice muy bien en su firma: "Cien millones de mexicoanos no podemos estar equivocados".




*uso de la "l" en vez de la "r"* 
                                                             ¿Es el uso de la l en vez de la r considerado inculto, regional, dialectal,bárbaro u otro...cómo?
e.g. cantal=cantar veldá=verdad cielto=cierto etc. ¿Hacen Uds un juicio de valor?

El origen de este hilo se deriva de las posibles consideraciones culturales o locales de la l y la r.
Ahora no sé si se derivará en otro hilo con la j y la x


Estimado Tocayo:
No quiera Dios que yo te moleste con mi ignorancia.
Se me hizo el corazón chiquito con tu reclamo, sobre todo con lo de *rarísimo y muy curioso* de tu aseveración. 
Contrito me puse a pensar el  por qué de mi desliz, no he dado con la razón cierta de mi gazapo, pero buscando he encontrado a otros que les endilgan la J, el buscador da estos Resultados
*1* - *10* de aproximadamente *506,000* páginas en *español* de *mejicano*. (*0.05* segundos), por ejemplo:

El famoso Diccionario mejicano de esta página
http://www.fortunecity.es/metal/compras/46/diccionariomeji.html

Aquí nos expone al reconocidísimo grupo Caifanes
http://www.dalealplay.com/informaciondecontenido.php?con=37912

El diario español La vanguardia
http://www.lavanguardia.es/lv24h/20070619/51364978942.html

abc - Valencia - 17-02-2007 03:02:07
ABCALICANTE. El grupo mejicano de rock Maná abrirá el próximo 4 de julio los tradicionales Festivales de Verano de Alicante. El concejal de Fiestas, Andrés Llorens, anunció ayer la última

Por mi parte, no le daré más vueltas al asunto y escribiré mexicano y México, no vaya a ser que me vuelva a encontrar a alguno de los cien millones de mexicanos con la misma queja.

Saludos y feliz domingo


----------



## richardst

Hotu Matua said:


> Yo pienso que todos cargamos en mayor o menor medida con estereotipos y prejuicios de toda clase.
> Para combatirlos, es necesario primero reconocerlos, aunque esto resulte doloroso y abolle nuestro prestigio personal.
> 
> En México (como creo en muchos países iberoamericanos), si un compatriota ha pasado unos pocos años viviendo en Madrid y regresa hablando como madrileño, lo consideramos pedante.
> Pero si ha pasado unos pocos años en un país caribeño y regresa substituyendo el fonema /r/ por /l/, y omitiendo las /s/ al final de las sílabas, lo consideraríamos sumamente jocoso, y no petulante.
> En el primer caso, la petulancia viene asociada a la suposición de que España es culta, seria y rica. En el segundo, de que el Caribe es inculto, festivo y pobre. Ambos son, obviamente, tontos pero arraigados prejuicios que parecen explicar estas percepciones.
> 
> He convivido con venezolanos que parecen avergonzarse de aspirar la /s/ al final de las sílabas, reconociéndolo como una pronunciación "incorrecta". Sin embargo, en el lenguaje vivo cotidiano todos los estratos sociales y culturales aspiran la /s/ por igual. ¿No sería más sano mentalmente aceptar plenamente esta peculiaridad como parte de la identidad nacional, y dejar de tratar de establecer una diferencia entre la pronunciación "formal" de la "informal"? ¿No acaso los argentinos pudieron formalizar el voseo? ¿No acaso el seseo quedó firmemente establecido en el habla culta de los americanos, sin vergüenzas de por medio?





¡EXACTAMENTE!  ¡GRACIAS!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

JABON said:


> Estimado Tocayo:
> No quiera Dios que yo te moleste con mi ignorancia.
> Se me hizo el corazón chiquito con tu reclamo, sobre todo con lo de *rarísimo y muy curioso* de tu aseveración.
> Contrito me puse a pensar el por qué de mi desliz, no he dado con la razón cierta de mi gazapo, pero buscando he encontrado a otros que les endilgan la J, el buscador da estos Resultados
> *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *506,000* páginas en *español* de *mejicano*. (*0.05* segundos), por ejemplo:
> 
> El famoso Diccionario mejicano de esta página
> http://www.fortunecity.es/metal/compras/46/diccionariomeji.html
> 
> Aquí nos expone al reconocidísimo grupo Caifanes
> http://www.dalealplay.com/informaciondecontenido.php?con=37912
> 
> El diario español La vanguardia
> http://www.lavanguardia.es/lv24h/20070619/51364978942.html
> 
> abc - Valencia - 17-02-2007 03:02:07
> ABCALICANTE. El grupo mejicano de rock Maná abrirá el próximo 4 de julio los tradicionales Festivales de Verano de Alicante. El concejal de Fiestas, Andrés Llorens, anunció ayer la última
> 
> Por mi parte, no le daré más vueltas al asunto y escribiré mexicano y México, no vaya a ser que me vuelva a encontrar a alguno de los cien millones de mexicanos con la misma queja.
> 
> Saludos y feliz domingo


 
jajajajaja A eso me refiero exactamente. No sé por qué insisten en ponerlo con j. Tal vez hace siglos era lo correcto, pero ahora no. En fin, qué le vamos a hacer...

Feliz domingo para ti también.


----------



## Don Paco

Argónida said:


> En España creo que no se usa en ninguna parte. Es muy característico de los cubanos.



Distribución geográfica de sus rasgos característicos Los rasgos fonéticos y fonológicos del dialecto andaluz tienen una distribución geolectal y sociolectal diferente. Muchos de ellos se dan también en otros vernaculares del español de España.
Igualación de /l/ y /r/ implosivas Es común en la mayor parte del dominio andaluz. En determinadas localizaciones se da la sustitución de la /r/ por la /l/, fenómeno muy común en Puerto Rico, República Dominicana, y Cuba. Ejemplo: _cuelpo_ en vez de "cuerpo" o _saltén_ en lugar de "sartén". Se da también en diversas variantes en Extremadura de norte a sur, aunque allí esta igualación goce de menor vitalidad.


----------



## campem

En Andalucía Occidental y Canarias Oriental se da el fenómeno contrario, es decir 'l' por 'r'. e.g. alguien /argien/


----------



## duvija

mirx said:


> Yo no puedo decir por todos los pueltoricenses o todos los cubanos, pero en lo personal no me parece muy culto que sustituyan la "r". Esto lo digo por que con los pocos cubanos cpn los que he hablado y unos cuantos colombianos, todos pronunciaban claramente las "r". Con exepción de un cubano ya mayor (viejo) que me dijo. "Nosotro somo del Sul".



Ugh, entonces te fallan los oídos. Todo el Caribe se caracteriza por ese cambio de r -> l en final de sílaba (no al principio, o sea que saben perfectamente pronunciar una 'r' . Fijate que 'nosotro' lo decía con r, no?). 
Ante la pregunta si se considera de baja educación (o lo que sea), la respuesta es 'NO en el país donde se habla así, SÍ en todos los demás, o sea que es cosa semejante al voseo en el sur, y ... (agreguen todas las comparaciones que quieran). Más sociología que lingüística.


----------



## mirx

duvija said:


> Ugh, entonces te fallan los oídos. Todo el Caribe se caracteriza por ese cambio de r -> l en final de sílaba (no al principio, o sea que saben perfectamente pronunciar una 'r' . Fijate que 'nosotro' lo decía con r, no?).  Ante la pregunta si se considera de baja educación (o lo que sea), la respuesta es 'NO en el país donde se habla así, SÍ en todos los demás, o sea que es cosa semejante al voseo en el sur, y ... (agreguen todas las comparaciones que quieran). Más sociología que lingüística.


 Ahora resulta que TODOS los caribeños hacen ese cambio. Ya te lo digo, de los poquitos que he conocido nomás un viejo me dijo eso del "sul" y tampoco en ningún momento insinué que no hubiera dicho la primera "r" normalmente.


----------



## duvija

mirx said:


> Ahora resulta que TODOS los caribeños hacen ese cambio. Ya te lo digo, de los poquitos que he conocido nomás un viejo me dijo eso del "sul" y tampoco en ningún momento insinué que no hubiera dicho la primera "r" normalmente.



Sí, es así como se describe el 'caribeño'. Eso no quiere decir que 'todos' lo hagan, pero sí la gran mayoría. Podés mirar isoglosas para ver donde se da ese fenómeno. (también en partes de Centroamérica). Es como cualquier descripción de regionalismos, donde se usa 'lo raro'.


----------



## mirx

duvija said:


> Sí, es así como se describe el 'caribeño'. Eso no quiere decir que 'todos' lo hagan, pero sí la gran mayoría. Podés mirar isoglosas para ver donde se da ese fenómeno. (también en partes de Centroamérica). Es como cualquier descripción de regionalismos, donde se usa 'lo raro'.


   Pues eso, señora; que no me fallan los oídos. Oí lo que oí.


----------



## duvija

mirx said:


> Pues eso, señora; que no me fallan los oídos. Oí lo que oí.


----------



## duvija

duvija said:


> Sí, es así como se describe el 'caribeño'. Eso no quiere decir que 'todos' lo hagan, pero sí la gran mayoría. Podés mirar isoglosas para ver donde se da ese fenómeno. (también en partes de Centroamérica). Es como cualquier descripción de regionalismos, donde se usa 'lo raro'.



Agrego datos. En un viaje a Puelto Jico nos teníamos que encontrar con alguien en la calle 'Galdeña'. Nos costó encontrarla. Era Gardenia.
Unos amigos en Cuba tenían entradas para el 'Cal lo mal' (esto es como lo entendieron). No tenían idea de qué era, hasta que alguien les aclaró que era un teatro, "el Cal lo mal" pero eso no fue de gran ayuda. (Con el dato de que era Cuba, ¿pueden adivinar cómo se llamaba el teatro?)


----------



## Pinairun

duvija said:


> Agrego datos. En un viaje a Puelto Jico nos teníamos que encontrar con alguien en la calle 'Galdeña'. Nos costó encontrarla. Era Gardenia.
> Unos amigos en Cuba tenían entradas para el 'Cal lo mal' (esto es como lo entendieron). No tenían idea de qué era, hasta que alguien les aclaró que era un teatro, "el Cal lo mal" pero eso no fue de gran ayuda. (Con el dato de que era Cuba, ¿pueden adivinar cómo se llamaba el teatro?)



¿El cálido mar?
A este fenómeno de pronunciar l en lugar de r, ¿se le llama lateralización? ¿O es otra cosa?


----------



## Lexinauta

> Con el dato de que era Cuba, ¿pueden adivinar cómo se llamaba el teatro?


¡Buena pregunta, Duvija! 
Me costó, pero debe haber sido el *'Ca*r*lo*s* Ma*rx*'*.


----------



## duvija

Lexinauta said:


> ¡Buena pregunta, Duvija!
> Me costó, pero debe haber sido el *'Ca*r*lo*s* Ma*rx*'*.




Bien!!!!!!!!! [kar.los. marks] Se dan cuenta por qué? Muchos nos comemos las [s] finales, por lo que queda en [kar.lo .mark]. Desde ahí nos comemos las oclusivas a final de palabra, y como quedó un sonido de [k] final, afuera con él. Así que llegamos a [car.lo .mar]. Ahí las [r] a final de sílaba también se van al cuerno, o sea [kal.lo.mal] 
Curiosamente, dos 'eles' seguidas, resultado de r-> l , dan dos sílabas, una con l final y una con l al principio, o sea que no se pierde la silabicación.

De paso, eso de que nos comemos las [s] finales, a veces llevándola a  y otras a nada, NO molesta para los plurales (muchos extranjeros hacen esta pregunta. " ¡¿Uds están locos? se morfan la marca del plural?! "
No, no pasa eso porque sin darnos cuenta (proceso fonológico y por lo tanto automático) cambiamos las vocales antes de esas s perdidas, o sea qeu un nativo no tiene dudas de plural o singular.


----------



## Birke

A más de un murciano, con darle unas pocas clases para bailar salsa, ya podías hacerlo pasar por caribeño, jeje. 
Tenemos de todo: la desaparición de las consonantes finales, con aspiración de las eses —caso de mi pueblo— o cambio en la vocal que queda última —caso del murciano más típico—, la asimilación de la consonante final de sílaba con la primera de la siguiente (_deja la canne pal invienno_), y la confusión de r y l, que puede dar _farda_ y _sordao_, pero también _Bálbara_, _Esthel_, _comel temprano es mejol_.


----------



## oa2169

flako said:


> la pronunciacion correcta es con la "r" sin embargo paises como colombia ( digo colombia porque vivo con un colombiano) pronuncian la "L" en lugar de la "r" no es inculto simplemente diferencias regionales.



Falso de toda falsedad. Eso no pasa en Colombia.

Por acá cambiamos otras letras por ejemplo la s por la j: ¿Qué te paja (pasa) vé?
Nos comemos las r finales: "Vamos a bailá"

Y muchas otras letras, pero no cambiamos la l por la r como los nativos de Puerto Rico.

Un saludo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pinairun said:


> ¿El cálido mar?
> A este fenómeno de pronunciar l en lugar de r, ¿se le llama lateralización? ¿O es otra cosa?


Su nombre es *lambdacismo* (también se usa _*lalación*_, aunque este nombre se aplica más bien a este cambio cuando sucede en el lenguaje infantil).


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> Su nombre es *lambdacismo* (también se usa _*lalación*_, aunque este nombre se aplica más bien a este cambio cuando sucede en el lenguaje infantil).



Pah, nunca escuché esa palabra en español. Parece algo pornográfico contra niños... Un peligro, realmente.
(Por las dudas,  que una nunca sabe...)


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Cuál, lambdacismo o lalación? Aunque ya me lo puedo imaginar. Sal (o salí) de yanquilandia que te está afectando a la neurona.


----------



## campem

Es una neutralización fonética, se cambia un fonema por otro en determinados contextos. Bueno eso creo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Esta neutralización sucede porque la erre fricativa y la ele relajada presentan muchas características comunes que propician su confusión. Si la confusión se resuelve en favor de la erre se llama rotacismo, si en favor de la ele lambdacismo.


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> Esta neutralización sucede porque la erre fricativa y la ele relajada presentan muchas características comunes que propician su confusión. Si la confusión se resuelve en favor de la erre se llama rotacismo, si en favor de la ele lambdacismo.



El rotacismo es bien conocido, pero no puedo recordar si hay palabra en inglés para 'lamdacismo' (me gusta la palabreja, a pesar de todo). 
Y mi única neurona vieja y peluda todavía aguanta...


----------



## campem

XiaoRoel said:


> Esta neutralización sucede porque la erre fricativa y la ele relajada presentan muchas características comunes que propician su confusión. Si la confusión se resuelve en favor de la erre se llama rotacismo, si en favor de la ele lambdacismo.



Muy interesante, yo soy rotacista. Solo que no solo con la 'l' sino también con la 'd'. Aquí en Andalucía Occ es muy común pronunciar el imperativo como si fuese infinitivo por este fenómeno precisamente.
e.g. venidse con nosotros /benirsecon.../


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

No sabía que afectaba a buena parte del Caribe. Sí lo percibo claramente en muchos cubanos. Me encanta. Y la pronunciación de la -n como -r ¿qué nombre recibe? Si se pone debida atención, en algunos cantores de tango de antaño -en ciertas canciones cantadas por Gardel, por ejemplo-, se puede detectar ese fenómeno. "Targo" que me hiciste macho (por tango), me gusta la "milorga" (por milonga). Malevaje puro.


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> No sabía que afectaba a buena parte del Caribe. Sí lo percibo claramente en muchos cubanos. Me encanta. Y la pronunciación de la -n como -r ¿qué nombre recibe? Si se pone debida atención, en algunos cantores de tango de antaño -en ciertas canciones cantadas por Gardel, por ejemplo-, se puede detectar ese fenómeno. "Targo" que me hiciste macho (por tango), me gusta la "milorga" (por milonga). Malevaje puro.



¡Me ganaste de mano! iba a hablar de eso. Un músico una vez me explicó que lo de Gardel era para 'poder sostener la nota', en 'tarrrgo que me hiciste mal y sin embargo te quiero'. Lo que realmente no me convence es que la [r] se pueda sostener más que la [n]. Más bien es al revés. Pero alguna razón habrá.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

duvija said:


> ¡Me ganaste de mano! iba a hablar de eso. Un músico una vez me explicó que lo de Gardel era para 'poder sostener la nota', en 'tarrrgo que me hiciste mal y sin embargo te quiero'. Lo que realmente no me convence es que la [r] se pueda sostener más que la [n]. Más bien es al revés. Pero alguna razón habrá.


Es que yo recuerdo haberlo escuchado a él hablar así en una película. Creo que la única que vi de él como actor es "El día que me quieras". A bordo de un barco, hablando así, a lo malevo. Si la memoria no me falla...


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En Cartagena (España) mi abuelo materno decia: trabajal, comel, etc. También se lo he oido a gente muy mayor de algún pueblo de la provincia de Murcia (España).

Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

El apoyo en la 'r' es claramente percibido en los cantantes líricos.

Para los amigos del otro lado del gran charco: Aquí es conocida la frase final que el humor negro atribuye a Gardel: ¡Hu_r_ Dió, qué ince_r_dio!


----------



## duvija

Lexinauta said:


> El apoyo en la 'r' es claramente percibido en los cantantes líricos.
> 
> Para los amigos del otro lado del gran charco: Aquí es conocida la frase final que el humor negro atribuye a Gardel: ¡Hu_r_ Dió, qué ince_r_dio!



¿no 'ircerdio'? (elegís cuál querés metastasizar? - ya me olvidé de la palabra correcta que nos dio Xiao...)


----------



## Lexinauta

Ha de ser 'ircerdio'. Lo siento, pero me cuesta escribir con errores.


----------



## jorgema

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Es que yo recuerdo haberlo escuchado a él hablar así en una película. Creo que la única que vi de él como actor es "El día que me quieras". A bordo de un barco, hablando así, a lo malevo. Si la memoria no me falla...



Y yo que pensaba que era porque la película era muy vieja, pero no se me va de la memoria cuando Gardel cantaba _"...amores de estudiaRte flores de un día son"_. Y ya puesto así, tenía _amoRes _y _floRes_, y entre ellas _estudiaRte_, que hasta llegué a pensar que era yo el que mentalmente estaba asimilando la N de _estudiante_ en R.


----------



## mirx

También en partes de Veracruz se hablaba así, en _Sin embargo te quiero _de Toña la Negra se puede escuchar:

"Y sin e_*r*_bargo te quiero.
más que al aire que re'piro 
y más que a la _mare mía._"

_Mare_ entiéndase como madre, con una ere simple como la de "caro" pero doblada.


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

Si se usa, al menos en Andalucía. También se usa en estremeñu o extremeño en castellano.  Por ejemplo hablar es palral, ser es sel, cantar sí sería cantal, etc. etc.


----------

